# 15.6 hp dv6 display upgrade guidance !!



## ogasd (Sep 3, 2011)

i have hp dv6 6121tx with 1366*768 display . its really annoyng . even while watching hd videos graph like boxes appear ...so want to upgrade to 1080p screen .... can it be ugraded ....?    also provide brand and other specifications ....     help me guys ....    also how much performance would it reduce ?
thanks


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes you can upgrade it. You need
Dual link cable HP PartSurfer
The LCD 15.6" LCD Screen Display AUO B156HW01 V.7 - Daily-Mart - Repair Parts Store | LCD Laptop Screens |
NEW 15.6'' B156HW01 V4 LAPTOP LCD SCREEN EXACT EXACT | eBay
B156HW01 V.7 replacement Laptop LCD Screen from $108.99 Brand-new screens (never used).
AUO B156HW01 V4 V.4 LAPTOP LCD SCREEN 15.6" Full-HD AG | eBay
www.notebook-lcd.ru/pdf/B156HW01_V_4.pdf

Will void your warranty.
Its much better than the 720p screen. 90% color gamut.
FPS will drop a lot if you play on 1080p.


----------



## ogasd (Sep 4, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Yes you can upgrade it. You need
> Dual link cable HP PartSurfer
> The LCD 15.6" LCD Screen Display AUO B156HW01 V.7 - Daily-Mart - Repair Parts Store | LCD Laptop Screens |
> NEW 15.6'' B156HW01 V4 LAPTOP LCD SCREEN EXACT EXACT | eBay
> ...



thanks ishu and yes its beautiful  !   well when i connect my laptop to 19 inch 1440*900 desktop     .... the games dont lag at all .... i hope 1080 dosent give me that much lag,         as i am not going to upgrade it my self so could u plz tell the best brand and where to upgrade it ?  also if i upgrade my ram and get an ssd d drive would the lag be solved ?           or my system is going to be overloaded? 
thanks for ur info.......


----------



## ogasd (Sep 5, 2011)

please reply .    i need more suggestions please !


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 5, 2011)

A jump from HD ready to Full HD is going to reduce gaming performance by almost half, if you play at native resolutions. Are you sure you'd like it??


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 5, 2011)

ogasd said:


> thanks ishu and yes its beautiful  !   well when i connect my laptop to 19 inch 1440*900 desktop     .... the games dont lag at all .... i hope 1080 dosent give me that much lag,         as i am not going to upgrade it my self so could u plz tell the best brand and where to upgrade it ?  also if i upgrade my ram and get an ssd d drive would the lag be solved ?           or my system is going to be overloaded?
> thanks for ur info.......



FPS drop is related to the graphic card. You CAN get a new graphic card too.


----------



## amirtaraj (Sep 6, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Yes you can upgrade it. You need
> Dual link cable HP PartSurfer
> The LCD 15.6" LCD Screen Display AUO B156HW01 V.7 - Daily-Mart - Repair Parts Store | LCD Laptop Screens |
> NEW 15.6'' B156HW01 V4 LAPTOP LCD SCREEN EXACT EXACT | eBay
> ...




Can the cable and screen be purchased in India and not via online?
Like the 6120tx comes with a 1080p screen so can it be got from HP dealer?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 6, 2011)

amirtaraj said:


> Can the cable and screen be purchased in India and not via online?
> Like the 6120tx comes with a 1080p screen so can it be got from HP dealer?


Ask the dealer.


----------



## amirtaraj (Sep 7, 2011)

Well The dealer laughed at it,
But One best thing is that get 6120 and 6121 and swap the displays of both of them......


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 7, 2011)

amirtaraj said:


> Well The dealer laughed at it,


----------



## ogasd (Sep 8, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> FPS drop is related to the graphic card. You CAN get a new graphic card too.



well maybe ill get 69** ati series ..    as they are better i think   ?        both screen and gpu are going to cost me lot  ..    

  the thing is i heard gpu cant be changed in laptops                    thats why people buy desktops ..    are there external gpu cards maybe ?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 8, 2011)

Sometimes they can be changed. I think a guy installed a HD6970 in his DV6 on notebookreview.com


----------

